# Baby Dutchies!



## Blaze_Amita (May 18, 2010)

I have two Dutch does bred out, for both doe's first litters and Rachel kindled today. 

7gorgeous babies









2are torts, 3 I think are going to be gray and 2 blacks-possibly. I don't remember exactly how many had light bellies. Rachel has resisted being bred due to weather. I'm hoping Lindsay (tort doe also bred to Sydmy Gray boy)

I'll keep both does in the same thread, Lindsay should have her babies in the next day or so, they were bred one day after the other.


----------



## mistyjr (May 18, 2010)

Very, Very Cute!!!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (May 18, 2010)

Gotta love the babies!

Now that I think about it I have two litters due in a week. hmm.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (May 18, 2010)

I've got the two dutch and one holland lop(if skye keeps 'em)


----------



## countrybuns (May 18, 2010)

awww I love babies!!!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (May 18, 2010)

All the babies are doing very well, plump bellies. If I didn't have someplace to be shortly, I was going to stay and watch Lindsay, She had just gotten a little bloody spot in her cage as I was getting ready to leave. So the other litter, baby pictures tomorrow!!


----------



## countrybuns (May 18, 2010)

can't wait for more pics!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (May 18, 2010)

Foster Skye-brat's babies.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (May 21, 2010)

Well Lindsay had her babies, 3 tort 2 black but she had them across the bottom of the wire-after building this beautiful nest. So they didn't make it  poohy. As for Skye's babies, if I can catch her right after she has them, then I could foster them over to Rachel but she's pretty good about waiting for me to leave to have them and then stomp them. If she does raise these kits, she raises some of the sweetest, well mannered kits I've ever had.


----------



## mistyjr (May 22, 2010)

Any updates on these babies??


----------



## Blaze_Amita (May 23, 2010)

They aren't a well marked bunch, but 2 gray, 3 black, 2 tort. I will have more pictures up soon. Just have to upload to computer. 
Skye had one really tiny baby, so it wasn't fosterable to rachel, it was a third the size of rachel's babies, but it's still alive(it's a solid tort) and she's taking very good care of this baby. SO Skye retires with one last litter. I'll keep her as a show doe for a little longer


----------



## Blaze_Amita (May 26, 2010)

Okay, so I mixed up a few a few days. I got new pictures today, eyes are starting to open, and the only thing left alive is Rachel's 7. all three blacks, 2 grays and what appears to be 2 tort-grays. 













THis shading on the top of the two








And the two's bellies. Def not torts! I didn't think she'd keep them being her first litter and lately a lot of my young does haven't been keeping their first litters. But mommy's tort, daddy's a Gray (tort mother, steel father). I might actually keep one of these babies, just to see what color they turn out in the end.


----------



## mistyjr (May 26, 2010)

:inlove: Oh My!! I will take one of those yellow babies! :big kiss:


----------



## mistyjr (May 26, 2010)

Did all these babies came from one litter??


----------



## Myia09 (May 26, 2010)

Dutch babies are so cute!
And yes, I will take one of the yellow babies too!!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (May 26, 2010)

Yep, all 7 are from one litter, and on the ADRC they list their color as Gold, not tort-gray. They ahve a halfway decent pedigree on them, not top of the line names or anything, but i find sometimes the best pedigree doesn't mean anything . . .  I've got a lot of small name breeder's stock and my babies are coming out very nice.



 

THough shamefully Skye's baby didn't make it. 3 days it lived, it was a peanut.  poor little thing.


----------



## mistyjr (May 26, 2010)

I can see that! They all look very good babies!! I was searching for the gold/yellow dutch's and they can get pretty $$$..


----------



## Blaze_Amita (May 26, 2010)

One is a doe, one is a buck. I can get one as far as Ohio with my sister, if you can get to Ohio from mich for one.


----------



## mistyjr (May 26, 2010)

I searched for yellow and I got answers, But I searched for gold and I didnt get nothing..


----------



## mistyjr (May 26, 2010)

I have sent you an PM Mail!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (May 27, 2010)

That is exactly what Neena's yellow looks like!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (May 27, 2010)

so it's Gold hun! lol. 
I guess that's what happens when I mix colors. Gold, blue-gray, blue tort.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (May 29, 2010)

I promise to upload the photo later, but I sexed all the kits out.

both Grays are bucks, two blacks are bucks, 1 black doe, 

1 Gold doe-has decent blaze, bad saddle

1 Gold buck- has nice saddle, but horrid blaze(not really much of one at all actually)So now I have learned, colors are stickingto their own. Rachel and Jules will both be bred back to Colby(torts)-Lindsay is waiting on Samantha

Keisha's waiting on a steel man;Lana will breed back to Syd(gray); Mimzy and Amita to Sam(blues) so No more odd ball colors! LOL. The blue tort I know of actually came out of a black and a blue so I guess I still could get oddball colors.


----------



## mistyjr (May 29, 2010)

Sorry,, I asked my husband about this.. And he said "NO" cause we dont need another non-showable bunny and its alittle far for getting 1 bunny!! Sorry. But they are cute!


----------



## Tessie (May 29, 2010)

WOW all your babies are beautiful


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 29, 2010)

They are sooo cute!! 
More pictures?  

Emily


----------



## mistyjr (May 29, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Blaze_Amita (May 29, 2010)

As promised! 









They're getting too curious to do a group show without some kind of basket. I don't know how many of them I had to chase as they crawled off the blanket. 

It's so hot out that they aren't moving much but I had to clean out the nest box because it was starting to get wet in there.


----------



## mistyjr (May 30, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## yamaya17 (May 30, 2010)

babies!ullhair:you definatley need togive me a golden doe


----------



## kirbyultra (May 30, 2010)

Cute overload!!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 30, 2010)

They are soo cute!! 
I love the almost solid little black mismark!! Adorable!!  

Emily


----------

